# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  दक्षिण भारतीय व्यंजन(साउथ इंडियन डिशेस)

## sangita_sharma

मित्रों  में अपने सूत्र में दक्षिण भारत के ख़ास चुने हुए व्यंजन की विधियाँ बता रही हु

----------


## sangita_sharma

उपमा 
सामग्री- १ कप सूजी २ छोटे चम्मच नमक १ घिसा हुआ प्याज
२ १/२ कप बटर मिल्क (मलाई सहित)(१ कप दूध ३ कप पानी )
२ हरी मिर्चे बारीक काटी हुई 
२ छोटी काजू १ छोटी चम्मच उड़द की दाल ,चने की दाल
१ छोटी चम्मच मेथी (सुखी)
लाल मिर्ची 
घी कड़ी पत्ता 
१ छोटा चम्मच निम्बू का रस 
विधि-सूजी को बिना घी के भूरा होने तक सेकिये (चाहे तो माइक्रोवेव में भी सेक सकती हे)
इसे अलग रख दे अब दुसरे बर्तन में घी डाल कर राय जीरा करी पत्ता दोनों प्रकार की दालेकाजू आदि डाले और अलग बर्तन में निकाल ले अब पेन में फिर से घी दाल कर कड़ी लाल मिर्ची प्याज डाले अब पानी दूध और नमक मिलाइए और डाले जब पानी उबलना शुरू हो जाए तब सूजी डालिए पानी सूखने पर नीबू करस डालिए और गरम गरम सर्व करे

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सीमा जी नमस्कार  
पान वाले सूत्र पर भ जाएँ.
धन्यवाद.अनु.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

डोसा -
सामग्री १ कप उड़द की दाल
४ कप सस्ता वाला चावल
१ छोटा चमच मेथी दाना
१ बड़ा चम्मच चने की दाल 
स्वाद के अनुसार नमक 
विधि-मेथीदाना चावल दाले सब मिला कर ४-५ घंटे के लिए भीगा दे फिर मिक्स़र में बिलकुल महीन पिसले (चिकना कर ले) अब नमक डाल कर खमीर उठाने के लिए ढक कर रख दे 
अब जब डोसा बनाना हो तो बिलकुल प्लेन तवा तेज़ गरम करे फिर पानी डाल कर पोंछ ले अब थोडा घोल चमच की सहायता से तवे पर फैलाए और तेल डाल कर सके अब जब डोसा तवा छोड़ दे तो हल्का सा पलट कर सेक ले मसाला भर कर सर्व करे 
डोसा बनाने  के लिए निम्न बातों को अवश्य ध्यान में रखे -
१)अगर सर्दियों में डोसा बना रहे हे तो घोल पिसने के बाद रात भर के लिए खमीर उठाने हेतु रखे 
और यदि गर्मियों में बना रहे हो तो ६-७ घंटे बहुत हे 
हर डोसा डालने से पहले तवे को गिले कपडे से पोचे 
तवा सामान्य  ही हो तेज़ नहीं 
दिन में दाले भिगाइये रात को सोने से पूर्व पिस लीजिये

----------


## kajal pandey

वो डोसा आआआआआआआआआआआआअ

----------


## sangita_sharma

साम्भर -
सामग्री - एक कप तुवर की दाल ,
६ कप पानी 
१ छोटी चमच हल्दी 
२ छोटा चमच नमक १/४ कप इमली २ कप पानी में भीगी हुई 
२ प्याज काटे हुए 
२ कप काटी हुई सब्जियां   (लोकी,कद्दू,आलू बेगान सहजन की फली )
कटा हुआ प्याज़ १ (चाहे तो)
मीठा निम् अदरक हरी मिर्ची का पेस्ट २ चमच १ टमाटर बारीक़ काटा हुआ 
विधि-दाल को थोडा सा नमक दाल कर पानी भर कर उबलने चढ़ा दे अब दाल उअबलने के बाद साड़ी सब्जियां भी बारीक़ बारीक़ काट कर उबालने चढ़ा दे 
दुसरे बर्तन में तेल गरम करके अदरक और हरी मिर्ची का पेस्ट डाले अब प्याज डाले (एच्छिक)  
अब काटे हुए टमाटर डाले अब तेल छोड़ने के पश्चात् उबाली हुई सब्जिय और दाल आदि डाले   
सुकी लाल मिर्ची इमली और हिंग डाले नमक भी दाल देअब संभार मसाला मिलादे और  हरा धनिया दाल कर परोसे

----------


## sangita_sharma

आलू मसाला 
सामग्री -१/२ किलो आलू उबाले हुए 
३ बड़े प्याज लम्बे लम्बे काटे हुए 
४ हरी मिर्चे
१ छोटी चम्मच काने की दल 
१ चमच काजू क्रश कए हुए 
लाल मिर्ची पाउडर सुखा धनिया नमक हल्दी निम्बू का रस २ छोटे चमच कड़ी पत्ता(मीठा निम्)
विधि-पेन में तेल गरम करके राय मीठा निम् जीरा बारीक़ काटी   हरी मिर्चे काजू दाल डाले अब भूरा होने पर प्याज डाले और प्याज सुनहरा होने पर आलू मसल कर दाल दे अब सारे सूखे मसाले और निम्बू का रस डाल दे 
थोड़ी देर आंच पर रख कर उतार ले (दोसे में स्टफ्ड करके परोसे)

----------


## sangita_sharma

नारियल की चटनी 
सामग्री-१ नारियल किसा हुआ
१ कप भुने चने की डाल 
हरी मिर्ची अदरक के छोटे छोटे टुकड़े निम्बू का रस 
१ छोटा चमच दही मीठा निम् १ छोटी इमली 
हरा धनिया नमक 
विधि -नारियल चने की डाल हरी मिर्ची हरा धनिया मिर्ची अदरक दही डाल कर पेस्ट बना कर पिस ले इमली का पानी बना कर डाल दे और निम्बू भी डाल दे 
घी गरम करके उसमे राय और मीठे निम् का छोक लगाये 
इडली और दोसे के साथ परोसे

----------


## harry1

*सीमा जी साम्भर  जो हमे डोसा के साथ मिलता है... वैसा घर पे नही बन पता है...
कृपया करके वैसा वैसा स्वदिशत और लजीज साम्भर बनाने की विधि  बताएं*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *सीमा जी साम्भर  जो हमे डोसा के साथ मिलता है... वैसा घर पे नही बन पता है...
> कृपया करके वैसा वैसा स्वदिशत और लजीज साम्भर बनाने की विधि  बताएं*


क्या बात हे हेरी जी आज बेडरूम छोड़ कर किचन में आ गए आपका स्वागत हे 
मैंने ऊपर संभार बनाने की विधि बताई हे आप उसे ट्राय करे और अब में निचे संभार मसाला घर पर बनाना बता रही हु आप उसे बनाए और बाजार के संभार मसाले की जगह आप उसका प्रयोग करे बहुत स्वादिष्ट संभार बनेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

सादी इडली 
सामग्री ३ कैप सेला चावल(सस्ता)
१ १/२ कप उड़द की डाल स्वादानुसार नमक 
विधि- उड़द की डाल और चावलों को अलग अलग ८ घंटो के लिए भीगा दे 
चावलों को सूजी  जितना बारीक पिस ले और उड़द की डाल को बिलकुल चिकना पिस ले 
अब दोनों को अच्छी तरह मिला कर नमक डाल कर खमीर उठाने रख दे (रात भर के लिए 
जब इडली बनाना हो तो इडली के सांचो में तेल लागले और फिर वो घोल दाले जब इडली बन जाए तो उसे निकाल ले और नारियल किचातनी और प्याज़ के संभार के साथ परोसे 
नोट-इडली बनाते समय ध्यान में रखने योग्य बाते 
११)चावल और डाल भिगोते समय उसमे थोडा सा सोडा (१ १/२ चमच )डाले 
२)घोल इतना ही गाढ़ा रखे की चमच से डालने पर गिरे 



३)पकी हे या नहीं ये देखने के लिए एक ऊँगली लगा कर देखे यदि ऊँगली पर चिपकती हे तो नहीं पकी और यदि न चिपके तो बन गई हे इसके इलावा सलाई भी डाल कर देख सकते हो अगर मिश्रण सलाई में चिपकता हे तो नहीं बनी और न चिपके तो बन गई हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

कांजी पुरम इडली 
सामग्री- २ कटोरी राव मोटा वाला 
१ १/२ कटोरी उड़द की डाल 
१/४ मीठा सोडा १ गिठन अदरक ५ हरी मिर्चे करी पत्ता (मीठा निम्)
विधि-
डाल को डाल को ८ घंटे भीगा कर बारीक पिसेंगे साथ में ही अदरक मिर्ची पिसेंगे 
रवे को १ चम्मच तेल डाल कर गरम करेंगे उसमे १ चम्मच राय चने की डाल मीठा निम् काजू डाल कर फ्राई करेंगे करीब २० मिनिट तक भूनने के बाद उसमे आधी  चम्मच नमक हल्दी काली मिर्ची डालेंगे और उड़द की डाल कपेस्ट मिलायेंगे जितना जरुरत हो पानी डालेंगे दोनों चीजों को अच्छे से मिलादेंगे 
घोल तैयार होने के बाद १ कटोरी में थोडा तेल गरम करके १/२ चमच सोडा डालेंगे और घोल में मिक्स कर लेंगे और इडली के साँचो में डाल के स्टीम करेंगे और चटनी के साथ सर्व करेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

स्टफ्ड इडली 
सामग्री पनीर ५० ग्राम
काजू ७-८ काली मिर्ची 1chota चमच 
हरा धनिया उबाला हुआ आलू १ 
विधि-पनीर कीस ले काजू के छोटे टुकड़े कर ले धनिया काट कर डाले और कलि मिर्ची भी डाले सब को मिक्स कर लीजिये 
 इडली के तैयार घोल की १ छोटी लेयर सांचे में डालेफिर पनीर का थोडा घोल डाले अब वापिस एक लेयर इडली के घोल की डाले 
ऐसे ही पूरा सांचा तैयार जकर ले और स्टीम करके सारी इडलियां तैयार कर ले

----------


## sangita_sharma

वेज इडली
सामग्री -कटी हुई गाजर शिमला मिर्ची बिन्स और चीज़ 
विधि -सताफ्द इडली के जैसे ही सारी सब्जियां बारीक़ काट कर बिच में डाले और चीज़ किसे फिर इडली के घोल की एक लेयर डाले और सारी इडलिया स्टीम करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

उत्तपम बेसिक 
सामग्री १ कटोरी उड़द की डाल ३ कटोरी चावल नमक कालिमिर्ची लाल मिर्ची हरा धनिया प्याज़ बारीक़ लाबा काटा हुआ टमाटर ३ काटे हुए (बारीक़ बारीक़ काटे )
विधि -दोसे कि भंती ही दाले भीगा कर पिस ले व  खमीर उठा ले  और फिर खमीर उठ जाने के बाद नमक कालिमिर्ची लाल मिर्ची हरा धनिया आदि मसाले डाल दे 
अब तवे पर थोड़ी  सी  मोटे  घोल की परत डाले और उसके ऊपर काटे हुए टमाटर प्याज डाले
अब निचे से सिक जाने पर पलट कर दूसरी तरफ  से सके और सिकने के बाद आंच पर से उअतार ले नारियल की चटनी के साथ सर्व करे

----------


## harry1

> क्या बात हे हेरी जी आज बेडरूम छोड़ कर किचन में आ गए आपका स्वागत हे 
> मैंने ऊपर संभार बनाने की विधि बताई हे आप उसे ट्राय करे और अब में निचे संभार मसाला घर पर बनाना बता रही हु आप उसे बनाए और बाजार के संभार मसाले की जगह आप उसका प्रयोग करे बहुत स्वादिष्ट संभार बनेगा


धन्यवाद सीमा जी....में अबश्य उसका प्रयोग करूंगा..
और रही बात बेडरूम की तो अब यहाँ आना अच्छा लगने लगा है..
अब में अपना ज्यादा समय यहीं निकलता हूँ..

----------


## sangita_sharma

रवा  इडली(इंस्टेंट इडली)
सामग्री-१ १/२ कप गाढ़ा मीठा दही १ १/२ कप राव सवादानुसार नमक काटी हुई हरी मिर्चे हरा धनिया १ छोटा चम्मच उड़द की दाल १ छोटा चमच सरसों 
१ छोटा चमच तेल छोटा घिसा हुआ अदरक का टुकड़ा १ पुच इनो 
विधि-तेल को एक बर्तन में गरम कीजिये सरसों डालिए तड़कने पर उड़द की दाल को सुनहरा होने तक भूनिए १ अलग बर्तन में सूजी को भूरा होने तक भूनिए अब सारी सामग्री मिला कर अलग रख दीजिये (इनो छोड़ कर) १०-१५ मिनिट बाद इनो डाल कर सांचो में भर कर स्टीम कर लीजिये संभार या चटनी के साथ खाइए 
नोट अगर घोल गाढ़ा दिखे  तो दही और डाल सकते हो

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेंदू वडे(संभार बड़े)
सामग्री-१ कप उड़द की दाल १ बड़ा चमच चने की दाल(२ घंटे भीगे हुई)  १ छोटा चम्मच बारीक़ काटी हुई अदरक हरी मिर्ची लाल मिर्ची हरा धनिया पाउडर 
विधि- दोनों दालो को बारीक दरदरा पिस लेंगे सरे मसाले मिला लेंगे और 5 मिनिट तक लगातार बिना रुके फेंटते रहेंगे अब मेंदू बड़े के सांचे में ये घोल भर कर तल लेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

पेपर डोसा 
सदा डोसा तवे पर डाले अब   उसपर से बचा हुआ घोल उतार लेंगे

----------


## sangita_sharma

पीपर बड़े (कलि मिर्ची के बड़े 
मेंदू बड़े के घोल में पिसते समय १० काली मिर्चे डाले और इसमें नमक तलने से पूर्व डाले

----------


## sangita_sharma

साम्भर पाउडर 
सामग्री-१)  २ बड़े चम्मच चने की दाल 
२) २ बड़े चमच साबुत धनिया 
३)१/२laal mirchi (सुखी हुई पाउडर नहीं)
४)थोड़ी सी दाल चीनी (४ काडिया)
५)  १/२ कप घिसा हुआ खोपरा (गिला)
६) १ छोटी चमच मेथी दाना 
७) २ बड़े चम्मच उड़द की दाल 
८)थोड़ी सी हिंग
९) ४ लोंग 
१०) ६  कड़ी पत्ते  


विधि-१ चमच तेल किसी पेन में गरम कीजिये और उपरोक्त चीजों को भूरा होने तक भूनिए 
अच्छे से मिलिए आग से हटा कर थोडा गरम ही पीसीए और फ्रिज में रखिये (ज्यादा देर खुला न रहने दे )

----------


## sangita_sharma

ऊपर दी हुई विधियों के इलावा आप चाइनीज़ डोसा चीज़ डोसा आदि अपने मन से प्रयोग करके बना सकते हो

----------


## webshow

*मैं तो अभी आया हूं
बहुत भूक लगी है
और भी चाहिए
खिलाओ
पिलाओ
और
खूब
मज़ा दो*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *मैं तो अभी आया हूं
> बहुत भूक लगी है
> और भी चाहिए
> खिलाओ
> पिलाओ
> और
> खूब
> मज़ा दो*


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

*सीमा जी जोरो कि भूख जगाने के लिये धन्यवाद*

----------


## pretty

south indian non veg dishes bataye

----------


## krezza

kripya*:right: Rasam* banane ki vidhi bhi batayan.

----------


## nhwtonk

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है जानकारी के लिए थैंक्स

----------


## prakash85

मैं बहुत दिनों से साउथ इंडियन वयंजन बनाने की सोच रहा था बाज़ार में कभी भी खा लेते हैं पर घर पर कभी नहीं बनाया हैं पर इसको पढने के बाद लगा की अब मैं घर पर ही बना सकता हूँ इसके लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------

